# Cwmorthin, Conglog and Lower Rhosydd Quarries



## jhluxton (Apr 12, 2020)

In mid March I had a mooch around Cwmorthin, Conglog and the lower part of Rhosydd Slate Quarroes.

Two galleries of images:

Cwmorthin

https://www.jhluxton.com/Industrial-Archaeology/Slate-Industry-of-Wales/Cwmorthin-Quarry/

Conglog and lower Rhosydd

https://www.jhluxton.com/Industrial...-of-Wales/Rhosydd-and-Conglog-Slate-Quarries/

Enjoy!

John


----------

